# Help Needed



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been mul;ling over how to plumb my sump for my new 150 dual overflow. Originally I was going to just throw 2 on there with two pumps and run separately. I may now have changed my mind and will just run the one, but need advice first.

I have 3 sumps (2 for sale soon) available and a single little giant in-line pump. On the preferred sump it has the common single in-take 1"1/4" and has 2 return ports. One looks female one looks male (not familiar with this design.)

Question: can I simply run the flexi-PVC through a Y connector to join to the single in-take? If I do should I throw the ball-valve on each separately before the Y connector to allow separate in-take control?

Can I run a similar Y connector into the little giant pump and then another Y connector to allow the separate return into the tank?

Attached is a picture of what I see - please forgive drawing skills with paint. the idea is 2 y connectors 1 for intake, 1 for return to pump and then 1 from pump.

Huddles


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Never put a valve (restrict the flow) from your overflow (DT) to your sump. What happens if your pump exceeds the flow of the drain? We'd welcome you to the wet floor club  

Is this for FW or SW?


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not thinking about any sort of restrictive valve on the intake (to sump) but a simple Y splitter to accept the water from both overflows (1 on each side of tank).

The ball valves would be on the return lines. There are two open Y connectors on the return lines. 1 to join the two return ports from sump to the pump and then again after the pump (or connected directly on the pump) that will then split the water to the two separate return lines (which will have ball valves on to control flow).

makes sense? this is fresh water. I have updated the layout here


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What size of pipe is your drain pipe. How many GPH is your pump rated for and what is the height it will be pumped.

My concern is the y creating a bottle next and restricting the flow if your piping is not large enough.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

The drains on the tank are 1 1/4" (2 of them). the returns are 1"

The sump has the single intake on the top of the sump, this the need for the Y connector to join the two drains from the tank.

is another option to drill a second intake into the wet/dry?

your help is appreciated.

forgot to add the pump is a little giant 4-MDQX-SC	
rated at 
@ 1ft Head @ 1ft Head	@ 3ft Head @ 3ft Head	@ 6ft Head @ 6ft Head	@ 10ft Head	@ 10ft Head	
1325gph 1325gph 1225gph 1225gph 1080gph 1080gph 800gph 800gph


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't use the Y on the drain line, unless the drain at the Y is going to be the sum of the volumes of the two drains from the tank - so your drains are 1 1/4", the main drain to the sump should be at least 2" to handle the combined maximum drainage volume. Either that or just independently drain them to the sump(s) - ie, two drain holes in the sump.

edit, time 2:

Looking at the diagram, I think I finally get it. The sump has two holes drilled for the return pumps (as if two return pumps were to be run), so you're combining them to feed the single return pump?

I'd plug one hole, increase the size of the other one, and just run a single return hole. Or if the holes are alreayd the right size for your pump, and you really want to use both, use the Y, since the two return feeds shouldn't restrict the pump intake.

For the ball valves on the return line, unless you want a differential return, I'd just stick one before the Y on the retrun line to start or stop the water flow. But if you're going to use the ball valve to adjust flow, I'd put another T in before your Y and run a line BACK into the sump controlled by a ball valve. By doing this you can control the amount of water going to the returns without throttling the pump back, putting added pressure on the pump.


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

folks,

sorry, one wet/dry, two intake/returns from 1 150G aquarium.

I would like to use just the one wet/dry.

The pump looks a bit older and I am open to buying a new one. It looks rated enough.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes you can put the t or y's in . That should be fine as long as everything runs downhill. Use larger pipe from the t or y and you should be good. However is there anything wrong with just running the 2 seperately into the sump? the pressure side you will have no problem. Just use a valve on both sides and you will have complete control.

What did you end up paying for the 4md?


----------



## huddles (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, thanks for help. I have finished the plumbing. Here is what I did, to wrap up thread.

1 large wet/dry: 
I blocked one of the return holes.

2 drains from tank:
One feeding top of wet/dry, over bio balls. other into a second compartment through a sponge.

1 New Blue Line in-line pump: 
single 1" intake from wet/dry
Single 1 return to tank, flex PVC to Tee connector, flex PVC (only way to go)to dual returns.

Overflow Plumbing:
I bought the AGA Megaflow kits online from a treasure of a supplier. Then the stuff did not show up. Phone number dead, emails dead, started PayPal claim...

Googled Durso DIY and found a great site to build your own Durso and return sections. They recommended 1 1/4" pipe for drain and connectors and 1" for return (see pain point 2)...

When DIY Durso was done (and looks great -recommend this to anyone) ordered kits showed up! (see Buy&Sell section)

Pain Points:
1)I bought the bulkheads from Oakville Gallery. They had different threading on each bulkhead. Made adding extension PVC to them very difficult. This took me a long time to fix.

I forgot to silicone under the bulkheads and they leaked very slightly. I pulled them out, silicone sealed the bulkheads and threaded sections. Tight like drums. Dry as a bone.

2) Had a bitch finding 1 1/4" pipes for Durso


I am adding sand and starting cycle tonight! I messed up a couple folks holding fish for me as I blundered through this, apologies to them!


----------

